# Moog releases Moogerfooger pedal plugins - FREE saturator added for early adopters and new buyers (November 23)



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

https://www.moogmusic.com/products/moogerfooger-effects-plug-ins











Moogerfooger Effects Plugin Bundle + FREE MF-109S Saturator


Moogerfooger Effects Plugin Bundle + FREE MF-109S Saturator, Moogerfooger Effects Plugin Bundle + FREE MF-109S Saturator plugin, buy Moogerfooger Effects Plugin Bundle + FREE MF-109S Saturator, download Moogerfooger Effects Plugin Bundle + FREE MF-109S Saturator trial, Moog Moogerfooger Effects




www.pluginboutique.com





Requires iLok

The full line-up of Moogerfooger effect plugins

MF-101S Lowpass Filter: The classic Moog ladder filter with an envelope follower for dynamic control 

MF-102S Ring Modulator: A wide-range carrier oscillator paired with an LFO for effects from soft tremolo through to clangorous ring modulation

MF-103S 12-Stage Phaser: A descendant of the 1970s rack-mounted Moog phaser with an onboard LFO

MF-104S Analog Delay: A full-bodied delay and modulation circuit

MF-105S MuRF: A resonant filter bank combined with a pattern generator and skewing envelope for animation of an incoming sound

MF-107S FreqBox: A box of synced VCO sounds with envelope and FM modulation

MF-108S Cluster Flux: A flexible processor that can modulate between chorus, flanging, and vibrato


----------



## zvenx (Oct 20, 2022)

Now this.... i am excited about .. $149, three activations and the Effects Bundle.
rsp


----------



## Technostica (Oct 20, 2022)

Is it International bring a pedal to your DAW week?


----------



## zvenx (Oct 20, 2022)

Seems so 
rsp


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

Great bundle price though. I’ve always lusted after these to use with my Rhodes and E7. I am sure GAS is going to be strong for this one


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 20, 2022)

This is probably a really dumb question,my apologies. It’s part of the burden of being a drummer. 
Are there any physical “blank” pedals avaiable that could control a pedal plugin,sort of like a using soft synth with a controller keyboard? Is this idea even possible?
If this was possible imo a set of plugins like this utilized via pedals would be even more useful.

Thanks


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

Rhodes + ringmod. This is just… cool.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> This is probably a really dumb question,my apologies. It’s part of the burden of being a drummer.
> Are there any physical “blank” pedals avaiable that could control a pedal plugin,sort of like a using soft synth with a controller keyboard? Is this idea even possible?
> If this was possible imo a set of plugins like this utilized via pedals would be even more useful.
> 
> Thanks


One could easily create one?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## kgdrum (Oct 20, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> One could easily create one?


Are you saying yes it’s doable or asking rhetorically?


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 20, 2022)

I just spent all morning playing with these - they're really good. 3 hours of pure joy just seeing how I can mangle a simple sawtooth! A definite buy. 

NB - if you test them out, be sure to click the settings cog - lots of very important settings are hidden away on that panel (stereo mode, phase, legacy/analog/modern tone etc).


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Are you saying yes it’s doable or asking?


Doable. A mate of mine has built a couple of hardware synth controllers, so in the same vein I guess you could go ahead and build a stompbox that outputs MIDI CC data or some other type of controller data.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> I just spent all morning playing with these - they're really good. 3 hours of pure joy just seeing how I can mangle a simple sawtooth! A definite buy.
> 
> NB - if you test them out, be sure to click the settings cog - lots of very important settings are hidden away on that panel (stereo mode, phase, legacy/analog/modern tone etc).


Thanks, sounds good.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 20, 2022)

@doctoremmet 

Thanks for the info I was hoping there are generic blank pedals available in the marketplace,regardless your friends solution is an interesting possibilty. 

The effects sound really nice although a bit pricey. But considering it’s actually an effects suite with a distinct sound and heritage I guess the price is somewhat reasonable.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 20, 2022)

It’s 22 bucks per pedal. Put like that it seems very reasonably priced.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 20, 2022)

Wow.. These really sound good...
I do wish as someone said on gs that one could resize the GUI.
But these sound unbelievably good.

Btw anyone knows what this slider is about?


rsp


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 20, 2022)

Dang this looks good. I lusted over the original pedals too.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2022)

It's Cherry Audio I feel sorry for. Still, I can afford the Cherry Audio near equivalents on sale - these cost a little more. I don't know if they will sound significantly better.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @doctoremmet
> 
> Thanks for the info I was hoping there are generic blank pedals available in the marketplace,regardless your friends solution is an interesting possibilty.
> 
> The effects sound really nice although a bit pricey. But considering it’s actually an effects suite with a distinct sound and heritage I guess the price is somewhat reasonable.


You should be able to control the bypass for any plugin via midi, since it is automatable. And you can get foot pedal midi controllers. Put the two together and it should give you what you want without any significant effort.

The worst case is that the plugin doesn't make this easy in itself (which is likely); but your DAW should be fine handling it. Certainly, Studio One is.


----------



## elucid (Oct 20, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> This is probably a really dumb question,my apologies. It’s part of the burden of being a drummer.
> Are there any physical “blank” pedals avaiable that could control a pedal plugin,sort of like a using soft synth with a controller keyboard? Is this idea even possible?
> If this was possible imo a set of plugins like this utilized via pedals would be even more useful.
> 
> Thanks


Are you talking about things like these: https://guitargearfinder.com/guides/best-midi-foot-controllers/ ?

There are many such controllers available.

Or you can make your own easily enough (if that’s your thing) using something like a Teensy: https://ask.audio/articles/how-to-build-a-simple-diy-usb-midi-controller-using-teensy

For performance, I would suggest Gig Performer over a DAW any day: https://gigperformer.com/


----------



## KEM (Oct 20, 2022)

Now that’s an instant buy, I’ve always wanted these in plugin form, I don’t have UAD products so I need had access to their Moog filter, so this will be great to have


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's Cherry Audio I feel sorry for. Still, I can afford the Cherry Audio near equivalents on sale - these cost a little more. I don't know if they will sound significantly better.


Bee Like Bob MG!


----------



## Technostica (Oct 20, 2022)

If you are someone that doesn't know how to pronounce Moog, it's a common affliction, think of this musical and adapt it. 
So rather than Five Guys Named Moe, we have, Seven pedals by Moe (gh).


----------



## zvenx (Oct 20, 2022)

Bob said moog like vogue. 

Rsp


----------



## Technostica (Oct 20, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Bob said moog like vogue.


Exactly, Moe and not moo at the beginning.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 20, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Bee Like Bob MG!


I don't know, but somehow I can't help but read that as a death threat...


----------



## ozan (Oct 20, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Wow.. These really sound good...
> I do wish as someone said on gs that one could resize the GUI.
> But these sound unbelievably good.
> 
> ...


A-B switch i guess.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 20, 2022)

yes that makes sense .. let me try that.. thanks

(someone on gearslutz answered it is a compare switch. load a preset, mess with parameters and use compare switch to get back to the saved version)

rsp


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2022)

Softube's Model 72 nails the Moog filter.


Bee_Abney said:


> I don't know, but somehow I can't help but read that as a death threat...






"Keep laughing. As long as you’re laughing you still have hope." --Moe​


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 20, 2022)

Technostica said:


> Exactly, Moe and not moo at the beginning.


If you wanted to "squeeze the cider out of (someone's) Adam's apple", Moe is the way to go fo sho.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 20, 2022)

If they sold each one like Eventide, I'd consider one or two. Don't want or need all of them.


----------



## Malaryjoe (Oct 20, 2022)

So it’s moegerfoeger, not mügerfüger?


----------



## Pier (Oct 20, 2022)

Nice to see Moog finally getting into the virtual world properly.

Maybe a synth is coming up next?


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 20, 2022)

Pier said:


> Nice to see Moog finally getting into the virtual world properly.
> 
> Maybe a synth is coming up next?


They've already done that. The model D was released first for iOS and then recently made available free as a Mac plugin to anyone with the app. Very generous!



https://www.moogmusic.com/news/model-d-app-now-available-macos


----------



## Pier (Oct 20, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> They've already done that. The model D was released first for iOS and then recently made available free as a Mac plugin to anyone with the app. Very generous!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.moogmusic.com/news/model-d-app-now-available-macos


Yeah but it's only for macOS and AU so... not really a proper release


----------



## Virtuoso (Oct 20, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah but it's only for macOS and AU so... not really a proper release


Mac only currently but it does come with a VST3 wrapper. Animoog and Model 15 are also available as desktop plugins now. Nice to see they're using AUv3 too.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 20, 2022)

Pier said:


> Yeah but it's only for macOS and AU so... not really a proper release


It’s also not particularly good by today’s standards.


----------



## psy dive (Oct 20, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If they sold each one like Eventide, I'd consider one or two. Don't want or need all of them.


Was wishing for a digital version of the Murf for a while as the pedal never stays in sync properly when playing with the rate/divider when clocked via midi or cv. Really don't need all the other stuff.

Is there a similar polyrhythmic filter sequencer plugin one should know about? Of course there's Volcano where you can do all sorts of crazy stuff but it's limited to 4 bands only.

Any suggestions?


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 20, 2022)

psy dive said:


> Was wishing for a digital version of the Murf for a while as the pedal never stays in sync properly when playing with the rate/divider when clocked via midi or cv. Really don't need all the other stuff.
> 
> Is there a similar polyrhythmic filter sequencer plugin one should know about? Of course there's Volcano where you can do all sorts of crazy stuff but it's limited to 4 bands only.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Not familiar with Murf, but you could check out Shaperbox2. Not sure.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 21, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Btw anyone knows what this slider is about?
> 
> 
> rsp


It’s a compare switch. Say you loaded a preset and the fiddled around with the settings. You can then switch back and forth between the initial settings and what you edited. Like an a/b switch.


----------



## wunderflo (Oct 21, 2022)

zvenx said:


> I do wish as someone said on gs that one could resize the GUI.


just to clarify: Does this mean that the GUI is tiny on a big 4K screen?


----------



## method1 (Oct 21, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> just to clarify: Does this mean that the GUI is tiny on a big 4K screen?


Yes


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 21, 2022)

Came across this gem...


----------



## AudioXpression (Oct 21, 2022)

This is incredible!!!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> This is probably a really dumb question,my apologies. It’s part of the burden of being a drummer.
> Are there any physical “blank” pedals avaiable that could control a pedal plugin,sort of like a using soft synth with a controller keyboard? Is this idea even possible?
> If this was possible imo a set of plugins like this utilized via pedals would be even more useful.
> 
> Thanks


Yes








MP-100 MIDI Foot Controller - Harley Benton


10 Programmable foot-switches | 2 Expression Pedal Inputs for Volume, Wah or other effect parameters (Expression pedals are not included) | Sends Program Change & Control Change Midi commands via the USB port as well as via the MIDI output | Already contains preprogrammed configurations for...




harleybenton.com













Gear | Reverb


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## Flyo (Oct 21, 2022)

Any know when the intro price will last?


----------



## zvenx (Oct 21, 2022)

Sweetwater says their pricing ends December 31st... not sure about pluginboutique or moog themselves.








Moog Moogerfooger Effects Plug-ins


MF-101S Lowpass Filter, MF-102S Ring Modulator, MF-103S 12-stage Phaser, MF-104S Analog Delay, MF-105S MuRF, MF-107S FreqBox, and MF-108S ClusterFlux




www.sweetwater.com





*40% Off — Intro Offer!* 
Purchase this item at Sweetwater and get $100.00 off! The price shown reflects your savings. Effective now through 12/31/22. 

Edit: plugin boutique says the same end of December date:

rsp


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 22, 2022)

The ringmodulator and the analog delay are just gorgeous! I guess the rest is fine too, but I have not even been able to test them yet because the mentioned effects have captivated me  (phaser demos sound brilliant too to be honest).


----------



## cedricm (Oct 22, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If they sold each one like Eventide, I'd consider one or two. Don't want or need all of them.


So would I.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 22, 2022)

cedricm said:


> So would I.


They also can't be resized from what I can tell (I installed the demo). I think these are a hard pass for me until they're sold individually and updated for heading into 2023 in terms of UX design and development.


----------



## wunderflo (Oct 22, 2022)

finally was able to try the demo myself and surprisingly the GUI size is totally fine on my 42,5-inch 4K screen. So maybe the Moog plugins are either too large on smaller screens/resolutions or do indeed resize automatically?

Here's a screen (compare it to the tiny Kontakt GUI):






Oh, and they sound amazing. A must have for me (unfortunately).


----------



## cqd (Oct 22, 2022)

How do they compare to the bomb factory moogerfooger bundle?..


----------



## method1 (Oct 22, 2022)

This is what it looks like for me - some of the models are easier to read, but in the case of the murf, those values on the filters are unreadable to me. Might work on a larger display but not working for me on 27"


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Oct 22, 2022)

method1 said:


> This is what it looks like for me - some of the models are easier to read, but in the case of the murf, those values on the filters are unreadable to me. Might work on a larger display but not working for me on 27"


Yeah, 27” 1440p screen and I didn’t like it. Sound was Ok, but didn’t sway me to buy a bundle. Different in some ways, but not necessarily better than what I have. Definitely will revisit the n the future if they step up their software game.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



That video is marked as private and unavailable to me. Is it just me? Should I be worried?


----------



## KEM (Oct 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That video is marked as private and unavailable to me. Is it just me? Should I be worried?



I’m watching it right now but maybe he changed its availability while I’ve been watching it


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’m watching it right now but maybe he changed its availability while I’ve been watching it


It's probably just personal...


----------



## Dirtgrain (Oct 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That video is marked as private and unavailable to me. Is it just me? Should I be worried?


Oh, I watched it about an hour ago, and now it is marked private. Woot, I got privileged information. It was a comparison of the hardware delay and the new software one. They do sound different, and the hardware has more under-the-hood functionality, but they are both nifty.


----------



## Katzenjammer (Oct 23, 2022)

Here’s a comparison between the hardware and software versions of the filter and ring modulator.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2022)

Katzenjammer said:


> Here’s a comparison between the hardware and software versions of the filter and ring modulator.



Yay! I can see this one!


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> It's probably just personal...


Beetrice 😘

Of course it’s personal the correct word is “definitely “


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 23, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Beetrice 😘
> 
> Of course it’s personal the correct word is “definitely “


The laughter is fake, but the tears are real...

😂


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 23, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> The laughter is fake, but the tears are real...


 ❤️ 😘❤️


----------



## Joe_D (Oct 23, 2022)

Katzenjammer said:


> Here’s a comparison between the hardware and software versions of the filter and ring modulator.


Striking difference in the ring modulator comparison; I like the hardware much more. I only listened to the beginning of the filter comparison, because the difference was once again pronounced in the favor of hardware.

I'm going to hope that someone does a comparison between the Moog hardware, Moog software, and the Cherry Audio Rackmode.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 23, 2022)

Joe_D said:


> and the Cherry Audio Rackmode.


Great plugin but entirely different hardware they emulated so a comparison doesn’t make a whole lot of sense to be honest.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Joe_D (Oct 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Great plugin but entirely different hardware they emulated so a comparison doesn’t make a whole lot of sense to be honest.


That's a good point; hadn't looked at the Cherry Audio website in a while. 

For a while now, I've been using my homemade diode-ring-plus-transformer ring modulator. When I recently got a Doepfer active ring modulator (eurorack), I couldn't believe the sound difference. For some uses, the homemade one sounds better (transformers plus diode forward voltage "on" characteristics make it more characterful), for some uses I prefer the clean Doepfer.

The hardware Moogerfoger RM really has a characterful sound. The plugin sounded more restrained, and the lack of high harmonics was evident. That's what had me wondering about the Cherry Audio RM.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 24, 2022)

Joe_D said:


> That's a good point; hadn't looked at the Cherry Audio website in a while.
> 
> For a while now, I've been using my homemade diode-ring-plus-transformer ring modulator. When I recently got a Doepfer active ring modulator (eurorack), I couldn't believe the sound difference. For some uses, the homemade one sounds better (transformers plus diode forward voltage "on" characteristics make it more characterful), for some uses I prefer the clean Doepfer.
> 
> The hardware Moogerfoger RM really has a characterful sound. The plugin sounded more restrained, and the lack of high harmonics was evident. That's what had me wondering about the Cherry Audio RM.


I will make the comparison later this week and I’ll include Rackmode. The latter is a pretty good collection too, so despite my own comment I think your original thought was a nice one.

I built a ringmodulator once too; a module that was part of an early 1980s design for a modular synth DIY build that was published in a Dutch electronics hobbyist magazine, called Formant (the synth, not the mag). They can indeed sound pretty cool!


----------



## Joe_D (Oct 24, 2022)

Comparison of the hardware/software delays. (I cued it to the feedback section, where the difference is obvious):



I don't want to get too hung up on the now-eternal "does the software sound like the hardware" debate; they're both tools that can be used to make excellent music in the right hands. IMO, instead, a sensible question for a prospective buyer is "will this help me to make the music I want to make?"

Personally, I just love the warm, slightly fuzzy sound of a good analog delay, so this doesn't suit my tastes/needs as well as some other options.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## cedricm (Oct 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Highly recommended. There are a lot of not so obvious functionalities in these plugins.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

Last link I’ll post, promise - video airs tomorrow. I guess I have reached the people with an interest in these effects by now, so I’ll end my public service announcement. But this thumbnail made me chuckle


----------



## Bee_Abney (Oct 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Last link I’ll post, promise - video airs tomorrow. I guess I have reached the people with an interest in these effects by now, so I’ll end my public service announcement. But this thumbnail made me chuckle



Given that they were sent there to kill all of those young men, the whole Bible-quoting lecture was pure sadism. Nasty! I'm sure Bob Moog would never have done that. He'd have shot them all cleanly and quickly, like a gentleman.


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 27, 2022)

I have a pair each of the filter, analog delay, ringmod, and 12-stage phaser in hardware, and I just got the plugins (for about 1/3 the price of a single hardware pedal!). Yes, the hardware is dirtier / thrust-ier / gnarlier than the plugins for sure, but only at certain settings and in certain use cases. (And of course automating the plugins is a LOT easier than using my MIDI>CV box and CV patch bay to remote control the pedals..) I do really appreciate having the MuRF in plugin form, it makes creating and editing the step sequencer patterns a joy. (I never got the MuRF hardware but I think there was a software editor for the patterns?) Still, for anything that benefits from host tempo sync the plugins are awesome. 

So even for those with the hardware, at $150 the plugin collection should be an Insta-Buy™. Will I sell my hardware? Probably not, since they are all permanently powered and patched up with a patch bay for audio and another one for CV, and they live near the modular rig so they can coexist with the LFOs and MIDI>CV from that side. But as with most of my hardware, they're used almost exclusively while creating signal on the way in, and almost never for processing during the mix. That's where the plugins come in. So glad Moog made these, and the intro price is awesome.


----------



## KEM (Oct 27, 2022)

Well that’s it then, Charlie Clouser has spoken, we can go home now…


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 27, 2022)

Indeed we can. I have to say, it totally feels as an extreme privilige to have you on here mister Clouser. Your posts are always elaborate, helpful and fun to read. I agree with Kenneth: this sums it up nicely. Thanks!


----------



## charlieclouser (Oct 27, 2022)

Another reason the plugins are great is for those without any of the hardware - and this is true for just about any software emulation of real hardware - is that if you find yourself loving a plugin and using it all the time, that might spur you on to dropping the bucks on the real hardware. Conversely, it might talk you off the ledge of dropping $15k on an EMS Synthi-AKS or some other drool-worthy piece. 

Of course, this logic starts to fall apart a bit if the mouse-versus-knobs difference has a bigger effect on you than it does on me, so for lots of folks the plugin is not really an accurate test-drive of hardware. For me this kind of works though, since I've been using software and emulations for so long that my brain doesn't really get "inspired" by blinky lights and big chunky knobs the way it used to. Both are equally tiring and boring! (or equally exciting and inspiring, take your pick) It's the sound and workflow that matter to me, not the interface. 

For sound, the hardware usually wins, although in some cases not by all that much, and sometimes I actually prefer the precision and repeatability (speaking strictly of the sonics) in a software version, where the extra grunt and grind of the hardware might actually be not as desirable as the crisp-n-clean software. Maybe not so much in the case of dirt-boxes like MoogerFoogers, but in the case of many synths that aren't dirt-boxes, the clean and quiet software version is often more useful to me than the real thing. Out of curiosity I've been doing a bit of shootouts of super-saw big-unison sounds lately, and while my MKS-80 has that walloping low-end (from the low-boost circuitry vs Jupiter-8 or 6), I can get that back with any number of plugins when using a software synth. And the ability to light up a unison patch with 32 voices or whatever takes the software far beyond the hardware - and it jumps out of the speakers clean and clear, but maybe that's not what you want all the time. And of course, software has been getting better and better at an incredible pace. But if what you're missing is that layer of dust that makes a sound sit in the track better, it can be a huge challenge to get that back from software, while a lot of hardware already sounds permanently dusty!

For workflow, software always win for me. Automate every parameter in seconds, total recall, no SysEx dumps, no failures of knobs or displays.... you know the deal. I am quite okay with mousing my way around the front panel (well, trackball-and-scroll-ring-ing, but...). And I like skeuomorphism, so sue me! These days, I'm rarely poking around on a synth, waiting for something exciting to surprise me, I'm usually starting from a point of "I need a Hungry Like The Wolf arpeggio, which of you suckers gonna give it to me?" For me, the experimentation / surprise component these days comes from things like the Soma stuff or circuit-bent gadgets, not standard-layout subtractive synths.

That said, I recently spent an afternoon at Perfect Circuit twiddling on the OB-X8, Super-6, and Matriarch, and it's a miracle I didn't load all three of them into the car before I left! The Super-6 is really great, a total Nord-killer, and the Matriarch has that MiniMoog thing where the bottom end is always big, even in the second octave, and it takes no time to get the sound you're going for. 

But of course I'm a jaded old guy, with a storage room full of synths that I've used twice (or never) on an actual track, so take my opinions with a grain (or pound) of salt!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 27, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> https://www.moogmusic.com/products/moogerfooger-effects-plug-ins
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa that sounds way better than I was expecting. Took me a few days to get to the demos because I was thinking, oh great another hardward company trying to capitalize on VST. But these sound great!


----------



## Joe_D (Nov 11, 2022)

Slightly off-topic, but Cherry Audio's Rackmode is supposed to be on sale for $39 for the next two days at Plugin Alliance (through their PA_Ext program--Cherry Audio is not a part of Plugin Alliance). Not trying to take sales from Moog, but I know there are some folks in this thread who might be interested in this as well as the Moog plugins. The link below is not live at this moment (I just checked). Hopefully, it should work soon.

EDIT, Go to Plugin Alliance, search for RackMode, then use the voucher codes in this VI-Control thread to get it for $13 (it worked for me, anyway).


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

The CA effects are brilliant and also model stuff from a different era when compared to the Moogerfoogers. So definitely a great addition! I wholeheartedly recommend them and for 14 bucks they are truly in “no brainer territory”. The vocoder alone is worth it.


----------



## KEM (Nov 12, 2022)

Joe_D said:


> Slightly off-topic, but Cherry Audio's Rackmode is supposed to be on sale for $39 for the next two days at Plugin Alliance (through their PA_Ext program--Cherry Audio is not a part of Plugin Alliance). Not trying to take sales from Moog, but I know there are some folks in this thread who might be interested in this as well as the Moog plugins. The link below is not live at this moment (I just checked). Hopefully, it should work soon.
> 
> EDIT, Go to Plugin Alliance, search for RackMode, then use the voucher codes in this VI-Control thread to get it for $13 (it worked for me, anyway).



It made it $75 for me not $13


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 12, 2022)

KEM said:


> It made it $75 for me not $13


$38
Enter RACKMODE-3800
Next enter $25 Voucher Code: 2022-11-25GS8P973iTw243
$13 total
Use this voucher code during checkout, it expires 11:59 pm PST on November 13.


----------



## KEM (Nov 12, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> $38
> RACKMODE-3800
> Use this voucher code during checkout, it expires 11:59 pm PST on November 13.



Got it, buying it now


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

You’ll love these Kenneth.


----------



## KEM (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You’ll love these Kenneth.



My first Cherry Audio products as a matter of fact!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

KEM said:


> My first Cherry Audio products as a matter of fact!!


Makers of fine instruments. And this is coded by Mark Barton. Always check for the MRB signature when shopping CA. A mark of quality.

Btw, your latest composition is a banger.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Makers of fine instruments. And this is coded by Mark Barton. Always check for the MRB signature when shopping CA. A mark of quality.
> 
> Btw, your latest composition is a banger.








Mark Barton. If the shirt didn't persuade you of his bona fides, the wall of modules behind him does a good job!









Mark Barton, Modular Synthesis Pioneer, Founder of MRB Labs


The portfolio of Mark Barton's work, influential ground-breaking modular synthesis technology, and genre-busting modular synthesizers he has built throughout his career is absolutely astounding.




cherryaudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 12, 2022)

His tutorials are legendary as well:


----------



## KEM (Nov 12, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Makers of fine instruments. And this is coded by Mark Barton. Always check for the MRB signature when shopping CA. A mark of quality.
> 
> Btw, your latest composition is a banger.



Thank you!!


----------



## emasters (Nov 12, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> $38
> Enter RACKMODE-3800
> Next enter $25 Voucher Code: 2022-11-25GS8P973iTw243
> $13 total
> Use this voucher code during checkout, it expires 11:59 pm PST on November 13.


Thanks for the tip - worked fine.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 13, 2022)

KEM said:


> My first Cherry Audio products as a matter of fact!!


+1
Same here,I’m getting ready to bust my Cherry!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Moogerfooger early adopters....

Check this!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

From their website:






Last month, we were excited to release the Moogerfooger Effects Plug-ins, a re-invention of Bob Moog’s classic analog effects modules, to bring the legendary performance and musicality of the original hardware effects to your digital music production environment. To expand on this versatile collection, we bring you the MF-109S Saturator, a free addition to the powerful effects suite.

The MF-109S Saturator is a new creative audio processor that emerged out of the Moogerfooger Effects Plug-ins development. A major component of the classic Moogerfooger functionality is the input drive stage, which adds warmth, distortion, and crunch to any given sound.

The MF-109S allows users to have dynamic control over this drive circuit, opening up a new way for artists to interact with the unique saturation tool. 
The Saturator is able to move from tight, distorted overdrive and analog saturation to smooth compression. Further, it models the noise generator circuit of the Minimoog Model D and allows for control of both noise generator level and noise tone with a switchable filter type. 

All parameters of the MF-109S are able to be played, tweaked, automated, and modulated to create lively and truly musical performances. Adding a Moogerfooger effect to your sound invites exploration and experimentation to bring your musical expressions to life.


----------



## KEM (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really need to pick these up


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

KEM said:


> I really need to pick these up


I couldn’t sleep last night and as a fun little mental exercise decided to make lists. Best VI of ‘22. Effects. Synths. GOTY stuff in other words. And yes, the Moogerfooger pedals rank #1 in my 2022 amazing fx list. Of course noone cares about what a 50 year old hobby musician from nowhere-town thinks about these things, nor should they. But FWIW: these are indeed rather great!


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> From their website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any link? I didn't receive a mail. Is 25/10 considered as early adopter?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Francis Bourre said:


> Any link? I didn't receive a mail. Is 25/10 considered as early adopter?


Sorry! Here’s the link:



https://www.moogmusic.com/news/meet-new-mf-109s-saturator-plug



I think you’re good and this is now a permanent fixture of the bundle, so everyone should eventually get it:


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 23, 2022)

Thanks for your help!
I'm a bit lost. When I click on "download here" it brings me to the main effects page.
And if I click from the effects page on "More resources", I get:

Moogerfooger Effects Plug-ins FAQs
Moogerfooger Manuals
Download Plug-ins v1.0.1
Version Change Log
The changelog of 1.0.1 doesn't mention the saturator, and I already downloaded 1.0.2 from pluginboutique.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2022)

Identical experience here! Maybe wait a couple of hours? Looks like their backend needs an update to accompany their marketing department’s pace 😂


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 23, 2022)

I see... 😂 Thanks again!


----------



## Zanshin (Nov 23, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Moogerfooger early adopters....
> 
> Check this!


What a great surprise to wake up to!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 10, 2022)




----------

